Ask HN: How you decide when to fire a person? - tablet
======
stray
Only for serious transgression -- violence in the workplace, theft of company
property, repeatedly showing up drunk/high.

Otherwise, lots of things can be going on in someone's life that can cause
them to suck at their jobs for a while.

And long before actually firing them, it's better to see if maybe they fit
better somewhere else in the company. Possibly at a lower pay rate.

And if even _that_ doesn't work -- they should be advised that their job is in
jeopardy and given an opportunity, on company time, to seek other employment
(it's easier to get a job if you already have one).

Be kind.

You never know when the toes you step on today are attached to the ass you
have to kiss a decade hence.

------
traviswingo
A few things that instantly come to mind:

1.) When they are not, and have not been, performing their job at a level that
justifies their compensation.

2.) When they have a negative impact on the team (rude, pessimistic, etc.)

3.) When it has been determined by the company that it is better off without
that individual.

